# Mirin this blackpilled speech by der fuhrer



## Gosick (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Britishlooksmaxxer (Jul 30, 2020)

Holy fuck please tell me this was on of his legitimate speeches


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Jul 30, 2020)

Mogged


----------



## Gosick (Jul 30, 2020)

Britishlooksmaxxer said:


> Holy fuck please tell me this was on of his legitimate speeches


it was 

but I think it was 2 speeches mixed in one, not sure.


Anyway, holy fuck, he was a good speaker though ngl.


----------



## Britishlooksmaxxer (Jul 30, 2020)

Gosick said:


> it was
> 
> but I think it was 2 speeches mixed in one, not sure.
> 
> ...


Yeah defo that Stalin speech the guy posted was shit compared to hitlers style of speech


----------



## Gosick (Jul 30, 2020)

Britishlooksmaxxer said:


> Yeah defo that Stalin speech the guy posted was shit compared to hitlers style of speech


stalin gave 0 fucks about his ppl. He literally starved them to death lmao

Hitler on the otherhand was patriotic af


----------



## MusicMaxxingMidget (Jul 30, 2020)

The middle speech where the dude yells juden always gives me chills, its so good that the kikes on youtube removed it completely


----------



## Gosick (Jul 30, 2020)

@SpearOfOrion 

check this out, this speech mogs


----------



## SpearOfOrion (Jul 30, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.




Great speaker I'd go to war for him tbh.

Jewpill is the most important pill.


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Jul 30, 2020)

Amazing video Holy shit


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 30, 2020)

Gosick said:


>


----------



## Gosick (Jul 30, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> Amazing video Holy shit


ya furreal, it was pretty no hype

no wonder hitler had such a huge following back then


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Jul 30, 2020)

Gosick said:


> ya furreal, it was pretty no hype
> 
> no wonder hitler had such a huge following back then


I'd follow him tbhtbh

Idk why Churchill and Hitler weren't friends. They basically believed in the same things also Stalin was his friend until he went er in Poland


----------



## Arkantos (Jul 30, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Serial Coomer (Jul 30, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> I'd follow him tbhtbh
> 
> Idk why Churchill and Hitler weren't friends. They basically believed in the same things also Stalin was his friend until he went er in Poland


Tbh hitler could have fortificated what he had of europe instead of getting half the army wiped in russia. He was already tech-mogging england. Then the mongoloid japs went er in pearl harbor bringing the hamburgers in eu


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Jul 30, 2020)

Serial Coomer said:


> Tbh hitler could have fortificated what he had of europe instead of getting half the army wiped in russia. He was already tech-mogging england. Then the mongoloid japs went er in pearl harbor bringing the hamburgers in eu


Noone could've defeated the red army due to our sheer numbers and giga futuristic strategies 

We could've formed an agreement to just stay out the war allowing the nazis to do based shit in Europe


----------



## Gosick (Jul 30, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> I'd follow him tbhtbh
> 
> Idk why Churchill and Hitler weren't friends. They basically believed in the same things also Stalin was his friend until he went er in Poland



Churchill wanted UK to remain a dominant power in Europe and saw nazism as a threat due to its expansionary motives.

He was also in favor of jews, possibly being bribed tbh.

In the end, he bankrupted the UK and collapsed the empire by continuing the war with Germany. Essentially making the UK a bitch to the US rather then to Germany, and losing dominance in Europe to the USSR anyway.


----------



## Deleted member 6789 (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Gosick (Jul 30, 2020)

OhWellMaxing said:


> View attachment 555217
> View attachment 555219



keep coping with your Jewish propaganda, you even made threads about how white ppl mog your fellow ethnics but now you shitpost your jewish propaganda.


----------



## Deleted member 6789 (Jul 30, 2020)

Gosick said:


> keep coping with your Jewish propaganda, you even made threads about how white ppl mog your fellow ethnics but now you shitpost your jewish propaganda.


----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Jul 30, 2020)

Didn't watch


----------



## Gosick (Jul 31, 2020)

ngl pretty addicting to listen too lol. I can listen to this prior to going to the gym for pre workout hype


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 15, 2021)

Gosick said:


>



Fucking based if it is real lol dude saw the future


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 15, 2021)

Britishlooksmaxxer said:


> Holy fuck please tell me this was on of his legitimate speeches


Is that ?


----------



## Umbra (Aug 10, 2021)

Make the video downloadable pls


----------



## chaddyboi66 (Aug 10, 2021)

Gosick said:


>




Hail Hitler.


----------



## Umbra (Aug 18, 2021)

Umbra said:


> Make the video downloadable pls


Make the video downloadable you jew


----------



## Yellowskies (Aug 18, 2021)

Gosick said:


>




i’m ready, let’s go

there’s nothing more disgusting in this life than the ”banks”


----------



## Deleted member 13137 (Aug 18, 2021)

Holy fucking based 

WWII history makes me so angry knowing the good side lost and Jews parade their victory every day


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 18, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Aug 18, 2021)

Gosick said:


>



Does anyone have in mp4 or something? My sandcel internet can't load in that format


----------



## Umbra (Aug 26, 2021)

SIEG HEIL ! DON'T LET THE TRUTH GET LOST ! MAKE THE VIDEO DOWNLOADABLE ! BUMPERINO !


----------



## RetardSubhuman (Aug 26, 2021)

Ita over for cumskins, this is the average white couple




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## ManletBlackcel (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## goat2x (Aug 26, 2021)

@RealLooksmaxxer 

people be saying muh cringe literally most chad thing ive seen today ngl


----------



## Deleted member 15338 (Oct 2, 2021)

@MarkCorrigan watch this shit asap. Also thoughts ?


----------



## Deleted member 15338 (Oct 2, 2021)

WannabeJock said:


> @MarkCorrigan watch this shit asap. Also thoughts ?


@TsarTsar444 you too


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Oct 2, 2021)

OP is indian you realise


WannabeJock said:


> @MarkCorrigan watch this shit asap. Also thoughts ?


----------



## Deleted member 15338 (Oct 2, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> OP is indian you realise


Doesnt matter watch it probably most important speech i have ever listened


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Oct 2, 2021)

WannabeJock said:


> Doesnt matter watch it probably most important speech i have ever listened


omg hitler so based


----------



## Deleted member 15338 (Oct 2, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> omg hitler so based


Unironically yes he is right about nearly everything tbh


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 2, 2021)

can't see video


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Oct 2, 2021)

WannabeJock said:


> Unironically yes he is right about nearly everything tbh


have you been on /pol/ recently?


----------



## Deleted member 15338 (Oct 2, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> have you been on /pol/ recently?


Nah never been actually


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Oct 2, 2021)

WannabeJock said:


> Nah never been actually


good


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Oct 2, 2021)

i talk about the jewpill irl even normies dont disagree. at this point their only defense is gaslighting conspiracy theorist


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Oct 2, 2021)

WannabeJock said:


> @TsarTsar444 you too


I actually cried while listening to it, im dead serious, what a great man we have lost...Holy shit i see him as my second father, fighting the kikes and demoncrazy


----------



## Deleted member 15338 (Oct 2, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> I actually cried while listening to it, im dead serious, what a great man we have lost...Holy shit i see him as my second father, fighting the kikes and demoncrazy


He is known as an evil man imagining things by the world, sad ngl.


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Oct 2, 2021)

WannabeJock said:


> He is known as an evil man imagining things by the world, sad ngl.


The world has legit ended 1941


----------



## Umbra (Oct 2, 2021)

"Hitler will emerge from the hatred that surrounds him now as one of the most significant figures who ever lived" - John Kennedy

This is happening today, the more degenerate stuff they push the more people will wake up and be more violent. Especially with forced vaccination, covid passport, migrants, lgbt influencing kids and just overall being mentally unstable by how they dress , act etc. So many snowflakes these days, hard times are coming and hard times create strong men.

People are starting to wake up on democracy and liberal cuckolds that they're the ones pushing degeneracy all over the world. We will see many protests, maybe coups , maybe civil wars (in the usa 100%) in the next 5-10 years. So far eastern europe and balkans are still standing up to western cuck culture with lgbt, migrants etc.

We need americans and europeans to unite against the common international enemy, if this fails we will hope for a nuclear war to restart the whole planet.

The jewish and satanic elites won't win in the end, even if they do and destroy the world, for what? They will lose their soul and be eternally tortured.

*Matthew 16:26*
_“What good will it be for someone to gain the whole world, yet forfeit their soul? _


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Oct 2, 2021)

@Gosick where can i view or download the video in OP?


----------



## Deleted member 15306 (Oct 2, 2021)

You can tell some amerimutt put this together because the call to action by the end of it addressed the ''white man''.


----------



## RetardSubhuman (Oct 2, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Oct 2, 2021)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> i talk about the jewpill irl even normies dont disagree. at this point their only defense is gaslighting conspiracy theorist


arent you a chink lmfao??


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Oct 2, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> arent you a chink lmfao??


yes is there a problem


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Oct 2, 2021)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> yes is there a problem


mass jewpill only serves to hurt non-self hating chinks
(it prob helps everyone else)


----------



## RetardSubhuman (Oct 2, 2021)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> yes is there a problem


Cope u are white


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Oct 2, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> mass jewpill only serves to hurt non-self hating chinks
> (it prob helps everyone else)


i dont see how. most chinks i see admire jews though


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Oct 2, 2021)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> i dont see how. most chinks i see admire jews though


mainland china rejects jewish degeneracy, rest of the world doesnt so they have an advantage
if the rest of the world was jewpilled, theyd lose their advantage + diasporic chinks would be repatriated back too, theres no benefit for a chink guy

chink girls wouldnt even stop JBW whoring cuz white guys dont care abt racemixxing & chink girls will almost always be self hating


----------



## Deleted member 15338 (Oct 2, 2021)

@WontStopNorwooding @gamma @gigi must watch speech ngl


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Oct 2, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> mainland china rejects jewish degeneracy, rest of the world doesnt so they have an advantage
> if the rest of the world was jewpilled, theyd lose their advantage + diasporic chinks would be repatriated back too, theres no benefit for a chink guy
> 
> chink girls wouldnt even stop JBW whoring cuz white guys dont care abt racemixxing & chink girls will almost always be self hating


politics me xd
anyways welcome back bro


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Oct 2, 2021)

WannabeJock said:


> @WontStopNorwooding @gamma @gigi must watch speech ngl


Schizo ramblings


----------



## Deleted member 15338 (Oct 2, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> Schizo ramblings


Guys like u are coping collectively btw u dont know shit about topic yet spam shit like schizos or reptillians jfl


----------



## Deleted member 15338 (Oct 2, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> Schizo ramblings


Btw do u seriously think a guy literally ruled europe was wrong about who is ruling the world or do u think he was just lying. If you think like former one it is over for u tbh.


----------



## cloUder (Oct 2, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Oct 2, 2021)

WannabeJock said:


> Btw do u seriously think a guy literally ruled europe was wrong about who is ruling the world or do u think he was just lying. If you think like former one it is over for u tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 15338 (Oct 2, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> View attachment 1347937


Wtf ? All of these are true btw


----------



## ShowerMaxxing (Oct 2, 2021)

Lev Peshkov said:


> Noone could've defeated the red army due to our sheer numbers and giga futuristic strategies
> 
> We could've formed an agreement to just stay out the war allowing the nazis to do based shit in Europe


Hitler is just a reincarnate of Napoleon who did the same and fell for a similar strategy a century later. Starved out and pushed back


----------



## Beetlejuice (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## Umbra (Oct 3, 2021)

RetardSubhuman said:


> View attachment 1347869
> View attachment 1347870
> View attachment 1347871
> View attachment 1347874
> ...


just cherrypick theory

That guy is a tyrone, try ur average , thug , trashy , smelly nigger from los angeles and u will see disgust in women, only used rags get turned on by those kinds of people. Average white guy > average black guy always









The uncomfortable racial preferences revealed by online dating


The data shown above come from the Facebook dating app, Are You Interested (AYI), which works like this: Users in search of someone for a date or for sex flip through profiles of other users and, for each one, click either “yes” (I like what I see) or “skip” (show me the next profile). When the...




qz.com









Whites have contributed more to society than blacks, hispanics, arabs . Jfl if u believe the kikes and the satanic elite will win in the end

Don't u dare compare low t soyboy americans to europeans, the kikes destroyed the usa and most white males in it , i admit, but europe doesnt tolerate migrants, faggots etc, only the goverment


----------



## RetardSubhuman (Oct 3, 2021)

Umbra said:


> just cherrypick theory
> 
> That guy is a tyrone, try ur average , thug , trashy , smelly nigger from los angeles and u will see disgust in women, only used rags get turned on by those kinds of people. Average white guy > average black guy always
> 
> ...


----------



## Umbra (Oct 5, 2021)

RetardSubhuman said:


> View attachment 1349331


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Oct 5, 2021)

RetardSubhuman said:


> View attachment 1349331


----------



## Eezz (Oct 6, 2021)

How to download this shit


----------



## Umbra (Oct 6, 2021)

Eezz said:


> How to download this shit


i got the video on my phone but for some reason it won't post in the comments as mp4 to be downloadable


----------



## Deleted member 15338 (Nov 3, 2021)

@sytyl thoughts ?


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Nov 3, 2021)

Umbra said:


>


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 3, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> OP is indian you realise


----------



## Umbra (Nov 3, 2021)

n0rthface said:


> View attachment 1389860


@RetardSubhuman thoughts?


----------



## Deleted member 15338 (Nov 4, 2021)

@Shrek2OnDvD thoughts brah ?


----------



## Shrek2OnDvD (Nov 4, 2021)

WannabeJock said:


> @Shrek2OnDvD thoughts brah ?


Leave me alone. Don’t turn me into another ‘teracope thoughts’ thing pls


----------



## Deleted member 15338 (Nov 4, 2021)

Shrek2OnDvD said:


> Leave me alone. Don’t turn me into another ‘teracope thoughts’ thing pls


Why ? This time it will be Muslim version


----------



## Shrek2OnDvD (Nov 4, 2021)

WannabeJock said:


> Why ? This time it will be Muslim version


Otherwise everyday I wake up to 50 reacts, half of them being you tagging me. I don’t want that


----------



## Lihito (Nov 4, 2021)

Gosick said:


>



makes me pumped ngl

a lot of what he says is true but his execution was poor. Why tf did he kill slavic people? Also Bush family financed him and IBM made systems for numbering in holocaust. Same people who want to make digital pass now. WW2 was just an experiment for world wide control and propaganda that is now coming at play. A grand trial if you will

The great reset is coming and we have to rise up 

Dont let the division fool you. It is people against the elites
I


----------



## Lihito (Nov 4, 2021)

Uglybrazilian said:


> Mogged



Stalin envokes no emotion in me he is just a psycho LARPer that killed his people 

As much of an animal Hitler was he at least helped his people

Still both were authoritarians
thank god im based libertarian


----------



## Lihito (Nov 4, 2021)

Deleted member 13137 said:


> Holy fucking based
> 
> WWII history makes me so angry knowing the good side lost and Jews parade their victory every day


lmao their victory

they bribed the world to bail them out


----------

